

Youtube video of OS X Mountain Lion with more likes than views? - juanpdelat

At this very moment the video[1] has 304 views, 401 likes and 22 dislikes. Isn't it supposed to count as a view every time you open a video and it starts playing automatically?<p>[1]http://goo.gl/m2XOX
======
maytc
There was a post about how Google pause the count at 300 to verify the views.

Cant seem to find it but this is pretty close
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090821112609AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090821112609AAKIED4)

------
daurnimator
Views hasn't increased at all in last 5 mins. It probably gets re-indexed
infrequently

~~~
whichdan
This is correct, and YouTube has been like that for years.

~~~
voxx
I love it though when people point it out.

OH MY GOD THE NUMBERS ON THIS VIDEO ABOUT CATS DONT MATCH UP, WHAT A
CONSPIRACY

